# Mysql



## rbizzell33 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am running freebsd 8.0 with mysl version 5.1. I have atmail webmail client installed. I am trying to export the address books so I can import them into the new server and into the new version of atmail. I don't have an option to export through the gui interface. I believe I have to use an sql query and then pipe it to a file. I need some assistance. The address books are in the mysql database


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2010)

mysqldump(1), mysqlimport(1) -- there are probably examples on this forum, and all over the search engines.


----------

